# Heinz 57 bottle #122



## kathywantiques (Mar 23, 2016)

I have several letters from when my mom was corresponding with H.J. Heinz Co in 1969. She was inquiring about a Heinz bottle #122 that she sent pictures to them. I have the bottle and the letters and the final one states that they have little information about this bottle. They said that they regret that they do not own that bottle and would like to have hers. My question, how do I find out if this is still a rare bottle? I would think that with the internet, many have surfaced but I can't find anything about it. I'm not thinking that I have anything of value, it's just great to have 3 very personal letters from them, the bottle and a copy of the pictures she sent them at the time. Thank you for any information you may have.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi, nice collection of items. More recently, maybe less than 10 years, someone posed a similar question to the company and they responded with a list. #122 was. 
"*[FONT=&quot]#122 [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]10-sided bottle which held Heinz mustard.  Produced by Owens Glass bottle making machine between 1903-1910. if the side mold seams close over the top of the lip of the bottle it was produced between 1907-1910.  "
[/FONT]
 Is your 10 sided and would you post a picture, please?


----------



## botlguy (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forums. I hope we can get you some help, yes do post a picture if possible.        Jim


----------



## kathywantiques (Mar 24, 2016)

*Heinz #122*

Thank you for your response. Yes, this bottle is 10 sided and the seam does go over the top. I've attached 2 pictures. I find it very curious that in 1969 the Heinz Co did not have this bottle in their collection. As soon as I get my scanner hooked up, I'll send you a copy of the letters. I was wrong in my original post, I have a total of 4 typed letters from the manager of consumer relations of H.J. Heinz Co. I know Heinz bottles are very common so you would think that they would have had one. 



cowseatmaize said:


> Hi, nice collection of items. More recently, maybe less than 10 years, someone posed a similar question to the company and they responded with a list. #122 was.
> "*[FONT=&amp]#122 [/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]10-sided bottle which held Heinz mustard.  Produced by Owens Glass bottle making machine between 1903-1910. if the side mold seams close over the top of the lip of the bottle it was produced between 1907-1910.  "
> [/FONT]
> Is your 10 sided and would you post a picture, please?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 14, 2021)

Here's an update for this post. I also own this same type of bottle. Except the seams on mine do not go over the lip, so it was made from 1903-1906. Specifically it held Heinz Trieste mustard. I'm including an illustration from the Heinz History Center, that was taken from an 1895 catalog. I think the jar in their illustration was a #121 since it was being made earlier. Here is a helpful link to a list of Heinz bottle codes:


			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Heinzbottlecodes.pdf


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 14, 2021)

kathywantiques said:


> *Heinz #122*
> 
> Thank you for your response. Yes, this bottle is 10 sided and the seam does go over the top. I've attached 2 pictures. I find it very curious that in 1969 the Heinz Co did not have this bottle in their collection. As soon as I get my scanner hooked up, I'll send you a copy of the letters. I was wrong in my original post, I have a total of 4 typed letters from the manager of consumer relations of H.J. Heinz Co. I know Heinz bottles are very common so you would think that they would have had one. View attachment 170391View attachment 170392


Here is a pdf list of heinz codes.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is a pdf list of heinz codes.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I've actually started a side collection on the various styles of heinz bottles


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 16, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I've actually started a side collection on the various styles of heinz bottles


Gonna be a big side collection. Heinz boasts over 5700 products, odd still 57.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 16, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I've actually started a side collection on the various styles of heinz bottles


That will keep you busy. Hope you have lots of room!


----------

